# Koka Kona (Coca Cola in Russian)



## DragonHeart

Just bored at work...  wish I would have taken a picture of the setup for this one.  The empty can is sitting on an EMPTY lens bag standing up with my camera bag behind it.


----------



## NickButler

nice quick improv back ground. 

and... Koka Kona WTF?


----------



## RKW3

Lol, yeah I'm drinking a "Koca Kona" as we speak.


----------



## DragonHeart

NickButler said:


> nice quick improv back ground.
> 
> and... Koka Kona WTF?


 
Yeah, they are a promotional collector series for olympics...



			
				RKW3 said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah I'm drinking a "Koca Kona" as we speak.


 
Cool... I just finished one


----------



## BoblyBill

> In a recent survey, nine out of ten Americans agree that out of ten people, one person will always disagree with the other nine.


 
Haha... That's like 4/3rds of all people don't know fractions...

As far as the picture is concerned that a great setup!


----------



## Foques

In russian it is still Coca Cola, its just russian cursive L LOOKS like n - thats the actual symbol (&#1083


----------



## DragonHeart

Foques said:


> In russian it is still Coca Cola, its just russian cursive L LOOKS like n - thats the actual symbol (&#1083


 
Wow, learned something new... thanks


----------



## Foques

no problem.

I have a misfortune of being russian..


----------



## tatoro3274

hi
im a coke fans  
are u russian?
do u have any coke russian?
i hope to get it
please email to me
im from malaysia

my email is tatoro30@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## alarionov

Foques said:


> no problem.
> 
> I have a misfortune of being russian..


 
HA HA me too


----------

